# A-3 Restaurant and Elevator



## TimNY (Sep 30, 2011)

Probably a simple questions for those of you who do this regularly.  The scenario I have is a two-story restaurant, 300 OL; approximately 1200sf of seating on the second floor.  The kitchen is also on the second floor, along with bathrooms.

Speaking strictly to the IBC (2006) and A117.1 (2003), B1104.4 ex.1 exempts stories above accessible levels "that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet".  When the aggregate of the dining, cooking, sanitary etc areas associated with the restaurant are summed, the aggregate area is over 3000 square feet.  Is this congruent with the meaning of this exception?  Or is it speaking to the primary use?

That question is just really for my own education.  I say the presence of the kitchen on the second floor requires the elevator.

Tim


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 30, 2011)

Are there accessible toilet rooms on the first floor?


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 30, 2011)

Wouldn't the kitchen be a part of the primary function as far as employees are concerned?


----------



## TimNY (Sep 30, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Are there accessible toilet rooms on the first floor?


Yes.  Accessible unisex on first floor.  Separate facilities on second floor.


----------



## TimNY (Sep 30, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the kitchen be a part of the primary function as far as employees are concerned?


Good point.  What about bathrooms?  Just trying to figure out what "aggregate" means.  I would think it means everything associated with the use.  What about a storage room or a mop closet?


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 30, 2011)

Aggregate in this instance means the combined areas that are located on the second level. For example if you have a large warehouse space that has 20 mezzanines then the aggregate area is the square footage of all 20 added together.


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 30, 2011)

You should check out this thred it opened my eyes.

Thread: 2nd Floor accessible restrooms


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 30, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Aggregate in this instance means the combined areas that are located on the second level. For example if you have a large warehouse space that has 20 mezzanines then the aggregate area is the square footage of all 20 added together.


Agree

*ag·gre·gat·ed*, *ag·gre·gat·ing*, *ag·gre·gates* _v.__tr._ *1. *To gather into a mass, sum, or whole.

*2. *To amount to; total.

_v.__intr._ To come together or collect in a mass or whole


----------



## TimNY (Sep 30, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Aggregate in this instance means the combined areas that are located on the second level. For example if you have a large warehouse space that has 20 mezzanines then the aggregate area is the square footage of all 20 added together.


Thanks, gbh!  With your example it makes perfect sense why that wording is used.

Tim


----------



## mark handler (Sep 30, 2011)

2010 ADAAG

206.2.5 Restaurants and Cafeterias. In restaurants and cafeterias, an accessible route shall be provided to all dining areas, including raised or sunken dining areas, and outdoor dining areas.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. In buildings or facilities not required to provide an accessible route between stories, an accessible route shall not be required to a mezzanine dining area where the mezzanine contains less than 25 percent of the total combined area for seating and dining and where the same decor and services are provided in the accessible area.

2012 International Building Code

IBC 1108.2.9 Dining and drinking areas.

In dining and drinking areas, all interior and exterior floor areas shall be accessible.

Exceptions:

1. An accessible route between accessible levels and stories above or below is not required where permitted by Section 1104.4, Exception 1.

2. In buildings or facilities not required to provide an accessible route between stories, an accessible route to a mezzanine is not required, provided that the mezzanine contains less than 25 percent of the total area and the same services, decor and amenities are provided in the accessible area.

3. In sports facilities, tiered dining areas providing seating required to be accessible shall be required to have accessible routes serving at least 25 percent of the dining area, provided that accessible routes serve accessible seating and where each tier is provided with the same services.

4. Employee-only work areas shall comply with Sections 1103.2.3 and 1104.3.1.


----------

